# Lookin for good natural puppy food for skin irritation



## sea trout (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello Y'all,
We got a German Shepard/Bluetick mix puppy this past spring. He's almost a year old now.
He always scratches with a skin irritation.
Our vet said put him on 4 Health food. To get him off processed puppy food. So he's had that all summer but he still scratches himself all the time.
He's very happy but seems on the verge of uncomfortable. 
Do ya'll have other recommendations of natural food that may help?
I'm also anxious to see if cooler weather helps now that he's been on 4 Health. He was scratching as a puppy in cooler weather early this spring when he was on puppy chow.
I live close to Tractor Supply, Walmart, Ingles and a local feed store.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## sea trout (Sep 7, 2016)

I just read the Itchy Blue APDT pup thread that was down the page too. Good info on there.
I'd love to get the names of the dog food that worked for y'all.
I did see the salmon sweet potato one at Ingles today but I didn't get it yet.


----------



## kc65 (Sep 7, 2016)

try the zero grain from Rachael Ray. we switched to this for our treeing feist and after about 3 weeks we noticed her coat was full and shiny and much softer than previously...thought she wouldn't like it as she has been on science diet since she was a pup but she took right to it...


----------



## sea trout (Sep 7, 2016)

Ok cool, I saw that Ingles today too.
Our puppy also has wire thin coarse hair.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 7, 2016)

if you have a costco nearby, they have a grain free red meat all natural dog food under their branding that is awesome, and only costs $40 for 35 lbs. 

what protein source is his current food based on?


----------



## silvertitan (Sep 7, 2016)

Victor dog food. http://victorpetfood.com/find-a-store/ My GWP got hotspots something awful. No problems since I started her on Victor. Been feeding it for over a year. Good luck.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 8, 2016)

www.dogfoodadvisor.com
Rates dog food for nutrition...Some "designer
dog food" has very poor ratings...
www.dynovite.com

Pets allergy may be food allergy or yeast...

Had inside dog that developed allergy, and switching to quality grain free diet with vitamin
supplement fixed her right up...


----------



## sea trout (Sep 9, 2016)

I got Rachel Ray from Ingles.
I'll try that, it's easy to get. If it works, great!
If not I'll keep on exploring y'alls other recommendations.
THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 9, 2016)

sea trout said:


> I got Rachel Ray from Ingles.
> I'll try that, it's easy to get. If it works, great!
> If not I'll keep on exploring y'alls other recommendations.
> THANKS!!!!!!!!



Try something without any corn or biproduct, you will notice a difference.


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 13, 2016)

We switched to Diamond brand chicken and rice and saw amazing changes in three different dogs of various breeds.  They love the stuff.  No corn product is the key.  Tractor Supply carries it.


----------



## Jeff Holt (Sep 15, 2016)

Had the same problem with our shepherd. The grain free 4-Health helped a lot. If you don't have him on any kind of flea prevention try that. We have 3 dogs and even though we don't see fleas they start scratching a lot when it gets close to needing another dose of flea medicine. Comfortis works, also the new 3month flea and tick Brevecto ( I think )


----------



## little rascal (Sep 18, 2016)

*Higher Fiber*

in dog foods will cause dryness and itching. We had a diabetic hound, Doc wanted her on lowfat high fiber food, she itched like crazy. Gave fish oil, helped a little.
Started cooking chicken for the dogs with less dog food.
That cured it.


----------

